#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 獸人動物猜謎 >  >  猜動畫

## 星泉 雨

第一次在這裡發文...

這是最近新出的動畫OWO
不知道各位有沒有看過
不過是說他沒有名子呢-W-

正面圖不多我只截到這一張...

----------


## 獠輝

是不是"八犬傳-東方八犬異聞"啊?

----------


## 伊天

我不知道是哪一部動畫 但前面那位腳色讓我想到某位腳色

鳳凰院義經 ((天降之物的腳色 第一眼覺得好像喔

----------


## 札非拉

八犬傳 '里見莉芳' 的犬神 名子為: '八房'

八房
里見家的犬神，從沒開口說過話。
代代選擇女性附體的祂卻選了男性的莉芳，似乎是因為外貌的關係(?)。
會親近莊介卻不讓信乃碰牠。

BY 維基百科 http://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/%E5%85%...81%9E%EF%BC%8D

----------

